# Unitronic Chipped Sale at Rapid Parts



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

Rapid Parts has recently become a Unitronic Chipped dealer. To introduce Unitronic chips we are offering a $50-off sale until May 30, 2008. We are also offering FREE installation during the sale. Unitronic offers a 30 day money back satisfaction guaranty if you are not satisfied with the amazing results you experience with a Unitronic chip.
Unitronic offers chips for virtually all Audis, 1997 onward and for all VWs, 1999.5 onward. Please see http://www.rapidparts.com for more information or call 845-352.3230.
Additionally, Unitronic offers big turbo software. See http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/42/34/ for more information about these big turbo chips.


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped Sale at Rapid Parts (PeterB)*

Bump


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped Sale at Rapid Parts (PeterB)*

We have had a great response to this sale. Thanks! We are therefore extending the sale to June 7th so that more people can take advantage of these great prices.


----------

